# Going to Try a Nano Reef



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi All,

I haven't been here for a while. Last time was about 5yrs ago when I was doing Cichlids. I've decided I am going to take down my Son's 10Gal Guppy tank and put up a Nano reef instead. I've done salt water before but it was about 25yrs ago.

I have been thinking of a Biocube, but the only place I know of that sells them is BigAls. Are there any other shops in the GTA that are good for SW? Does Menagerie sell decent equipment? I remember their livestock was pretty good, but I can't remember if they had a good supply of equipment.

Fortunately I'm at an age now where I don't have to do things on the cheap anymore, so I plan to treat myself to some pretty good equipment this time.

From the small amount of research I have just done, I'm thinking of a 14 - 28Gal Nano Cube, with skimmer, heater, jets... Some kind of wave device would be nice. I'd like to go LED lights but I need to see what my options are there. I could also decide to go with a 10Gal and HOB. Really not sure at this point. 

I'll try to make this a build journal as I progress.

Scot...


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome back to the forums!

You're right, you should treat yourself to something really nice. You can maybe convert the 10g into a frag tank or a sump/refugarium. There are quite a few local fish stores in the GTA that do marine equipment and they would probably be cheaper than big al's. There are a bunch in mississauga and Markham that are worth checking out. Have a look at the store profile threads. =)

I got out of the saltwater hobby once I went back to school again, but there are plenty of really helpful experts here that can for sure give suggestions. 

One thing I heard is that when people get their SW cubes, its very very tempting to get a full size reef tank, who knows... it just might happen to you too! =)


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Some things about the biocubes that might make you chage your mind about them. The pump they come with is not strong enough and has to be replaced. The lid they have is has a pretty tight fit on the aquarium, and in the summer time (unless you cranck your AC up) you will have over-heating problems with the tank. IMO reef tanks should be open-top.
And then they come with 2 PC bulbs (one white and one blue), which sell at around 40-50 each and they need to be replaced every 8-10 months for proper coral growth. My light has only one PC bulb, and it's a 50/50 so it's only 50 bucks to replace and not 100.


----------



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

I saw someone on another forum raised his biocube lid with legs. I thought about doing that, but if I can find a nice rimless cube I'd go with that. I need to start looking at the different stores to see what they have.

Here's something that would be cool I think, but I have no idea how/where to get it, don't want to ship from the US, which is where I assume it is: picoaquariums.com

I've actually decided to sell my Dart Frog setup and use the space for possibly a larger tank, maybe 28 to 34Gal?? Have to see how it plays out. There's something about a small Nano reef that I find charming and elegant though.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

From my experience so far, don't get a biocube. 
1)Too limiting if you want to add a lot of corals and such
2)Overheating (can do with legs to stop the overheating but doesn't look as nice)
3)Very little space to add equipment


----------



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

I contacted picoaquariums and of course they are in the US. They won't ship to Canada but they will ship it to Buffalo if I can find someone there to accept it. Based on the feedback so far, I'm going to try to find a rimless cube in TO if I can...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You could have one custom made - either Miracles or NAFB would do that.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> You could have one custom made - either Miracles or NAFB would do that.


+1 on the custom made

if not then try

AI for rimless tanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

AI means http://www.aquainspiration.com/

look at this one

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...water-aquarium-with-stand-W0QQAdIdZ268904838#

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

I know NAFB is North American Fish Breeders, but what is AI?

I found a UPS store in Niagara Falls that will accept packages for Canadians so I may still consider ordering from pico. ...Only because I'm not sure I know enough about what I should be requesting on a custom build. I've contacted NAFB asking if they build rimless tanks. If I'm lucky, they will have had experience building something already and can make a suggestion for me.


----------



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks Sig, beat me to it


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you should decide first if you will go with sump or not.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

read this one

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7482

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

That article on nano reef tank is just AMAZING!!! props to ameekplec.
If you got time, check out my nano reef journal:
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7168
I started with a regular 20G tank, power-compact 50/50 light, 2 aqua clear filters, a heater and a powerhead. You don't need the already built all-in-one kinda tank...in my opinion they are more expensive and less versatile. It's better to just buy your own parts and go from there.
For a nano a sump is too much trouble. If you want to go that route, just go a larger tank to begin with. 
You can also get away without a protein skimmer in a nano, as long as you do regular water changes to keep the nutrients in control.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Sign up for Aquariumpros.ca

Its classifieds for the GTA, alot of people put tanks up for sale (sometimes whole systems with livestock). I purchased my tank and alot of equipment from there

From my research (before buying the tank) I found that the biocube isnt the best option... 

If you want a all-in-one, get a Solana, Oceanic HQI, or Red Sea Max....


----------



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

Well... the general consensus here was that I should avoid the all-in-ones. I've seen that opinion on other forums as well. I've taken that advice, however I suspect I will have disappointed some of you when I tell you that I ended up buying a Fluval Edge last night. It is on sale at PetSmart for $99.

I was serious when I said I wanted something small to experiment with. While I have a place for a larger tank in my office, I'd have to sell my Poison Dart Frogs to make room for it first. I'm not ready to get rid of them yet, so I'm sticking with something small.

I haven't set it up yet. I still need to buy some LED lights and a heater. I decided to place the Edge in my office next to my PDF tank instead of my Son's room. If I am lucky, I might be able to leverage the automatic misting system for the frogs with RO/DI as an ATO for the tank.

If I find reefkeeping to be very rewarding, I'll sell the PDF's, move the Edge to my Son's room and get the full rimless with Sump for the office. 

Speaking of a Sump, I was thinking of trying a small 2.5Gal or 5Gal sump for the Edge.... there is enough room behind the Edge on the table for one. I'd prefer not to drill though, so I have to think about how to get the water up over the edge on the way out of the tank into the sump. 

I'll post pictures as I progress. I'm thinking of getting a nice LED setup from Nanotuners.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

While most people say All-in-one tanks are not as good as a tank+sump.. they are defiantly better then the edge...

Im sure you can make it work though, theres threads on other forums like nano-reef, or reefcentral that are on that tank..

Biggest problems are air exchange (theres not much surface water) and heating


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

from my understanding the all in one, such as oceanic is going belly up or someslag. Read something on nano reef about it... I'll have to look around. 

Cooling all in ones are difficult from what I understand.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

The Edge is going to be a tricky one (awesome price though)!!! First and most important your access to the rocks and corals will be severely limited due to the small opening on top. Second, the light is not right type & spectrum for corals, so I suggest you take it out completely and install some LEDs instead. Third, you will always be trying to eliminate the tiny bubbles that will accumulate at the top glass panel (for this you should get a koralia pump and play around with its location & direction until it does the trick).
If you really wanna do the sump...its gonna be even more challenging: GOOD LUCK!!! 

PS: for livestock don't get more than 1 fish and 1 large shrimp. you will also need a clean-up-crew (maybe 2-3 snails & 1 hermit)


----------

